

I Almost Dropped Out Of School - seangransee
http://blog.seangransee.com/post/57089507068/i-almost-dropped-out-of-school

======
akulbe
Let me speak to you as someone with some hindsight on this issue. I'm going to
be 40 in November. I am in my final weeks of my final class of a Business
Management track. On August 19th I will finish school. I started college in
1992. And it has been on-again off-again... for many years. Absolutely no
regrets about not going straight through.

My only regret is the major I picked. If I had it to do all over again, I
would have done Computer Science, and learned how to program.

Along the way, I had many opportunities like the one you're being presented
with, to work in SF for that company. I took them. It has led to a successful
career. I'm currently in Europe for my employer... third such trip.

Personally, I think you are making a __HUGE __mistake in not taking the offer
from the company. MASSIVE.

A quote attributed to Mark Twain... "Don't let schooling interfere with your
education." and I think he was SPOT ON.

Your greatest education isn't going to come from the halls of a
school/university. It will come from getting your hands dirty (so to speak) in
your vocation.

And with the right experience, which I'm guessing you'd get at this firm... a
degree matters even less and less.

I think you should reconsider. Seriously.

In any case, it's your decision, and I wish you well. If you have any
questions, and want to talk more... feel free to drop me a line. My user at G
mail.

------
etler
Either other schools have terrible CS programs, or I'm in the minority of
people who really enjoyed all my CS classes. I thought learning the ins and
outs of how a computer worked was a big thrill. I always wanted to know how a
bunch of transistors could turn into a complex processor. How networking
worked. Most of my classes are still relevant to me today. Being able to
understand data structure. The laws behind optimizing branching logic.
Everything I took was either very helpful in becoming a well balanced
programmer, or was so interesting that I didn't care if it was relevant or
not. It worries me that there's a trend of people just wanting to know the
basics of what they need to know to build apps, and not the fundamentals of
computing.

------
afleegman
You should have dropped out.

~~~
ibudiallo
That is debatable. And it think being able to see a project through the end is
much more important

~~~
afleegman
When the goal of that project is to get a great job, it doesn't make sense to
turn your back on a great job to go back and finish your project and then go
out again and try to get another great job. He always could have returned and
finished out his last year if needed holding his head high knowing he took his
shot at something awesome.

Anyone can apply and go to college, not everyone given a real opportunity to
shine.

~~~
dwn
Not anyone can go to college and experience a college life -- generally people
returning after years do not.

If someone has true ability/talent such that they're given an opportunity to
shine, they'll be given opportunities to shine again.

